
Linux vs. Mac on a laptop - mrjn
https://medium.com/@manishrjain/linux-vs-mac-on-a-laptop-9edd1647d981
======
johannsg
> Mac’s entire ecosystem is designed to take money from the consumer and lock
> them in. You can easily find the equivalent Linux programs for almost
> everything, free and more user friendly. For e.g., I paid for 1Password on
> Mac. Instead I use pass on Linux. I paid for Omnifocus on Mac. Instead I use
> Neovim with Notes.

I’m sorry, but this is nonsense. The author could have opted to use the same
tools on Mac — having the option to purchase a commercial software on a
platform does not mean it is designed to take money. There are plenty of
commercially available software packages on Linux as well.

I also don’t see how one can compare the experience of using OmniFocus and
1Password with pass and neoview (Apples and Oranges).

------
timonoko
Linux on Laptop seems to be lagging behind somewhat as regards to
compatibility issues. The performance my 2008-era Thinkpad has improved every
year and only recently it was totally perfected. It works so well now that it
difficult to fathom why I would buy a new laptop.

------
jdlyga
I've found Linux to be cleaner, less cluttered, and generally easier to deal
with. Instead of having to use outdated GNU packages and Brew, I have a proper
package manager that never gives me problems.

------
mrjn
My experiences switching from a Mac to running Arch Linux on a Thinkpad.

